# What is a brake tag???



## Hearthstone25 (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm in Texas and I haven't heard of that. On the Uber Add Vehicle page it asks for picture of your license, registration/inspection sticker, and brake tag.. how and why do I need a brake tag? Doesn't the inspection already check my brakes?


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Finally, i found out. In louisiana, its the inspection sticker!!!!!!!


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

http://www.ksat.com/news/texas-going-to-one-state-sticker-on-windshields

That's the inspection sticker like Yulli Yung said.


----------

